# Bump on bearded dragon mouth



## Maxhodgson (May 29, 2012)

Hello I bought a bearded dragon (female) last night she is 8 months old when I got home I noticed a bump near her mouth right side i dont think it was there when we held her i only noticed it when i got home can any one tell me what it is I have a picture and a picture of my set up http://web.stagram.com/p/202834266050179933_146238243
http://web.stagram.com/p/202834666471994207_146238243 When she was eating we could see inside her mouth it looked a pink colour where the bump is


----------



## Maxhodgson (May 29, 2012)

I must point out the inside is black not pink and the previous owners says it had the lump when they bought her in january and it's not got worse


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I would pop down to your local reptile vet and get it checked out. 

The only time I have ever seen lumps like that is the pics of dragons with MBD but I don't think it's MBD.


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't say MBD either, possibly some form of infection. Again best bet would be getting it checked out by a reputable reptile vet


----------



## Maxhodgson (May 29, 2012)

*Update*

Hello, I thought I would post a update, so I did take her to the reptile vet witch to be short he had no idea what he was doing, he put her on antibiotics to get rid of the "abscess" any way it didnt go down and he said she was "the perfect weight" anyway I found a place that specialize in bearded dragon, so I took her there and they told me that she was slightly under weight an the people I had got her off had neglected her! (how can you buy a pet and negleict them) any way they put her to sleep and cut it open to have a look what the problem was and the found that she had, had some sort of abscess and it had eaten at the bone and once she had fought the infection her self the bone had grown back bigger and that why she has that bump, I was pleased to here that it will not cause her death/problems in later life, they sent a sample off to be checked to see what antibiotics she will need if there is any bacteria there ( it cost 200 pound up to now) but thats not to bad my question is why would you negleict a pet? I'm glad I bought her so she can get better!


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

To answer your question, some people have good intentions when buying a pet then simply get bored of them then the care starts to slip and the animal suffers. 

I could not do it myself to any of my pets they are all my babies.

Glad your one is ok  you will have to get some more pics up when she is starting to recover


----------

